# Trivia 2/28



## luckytrim (Feb 28, 2019)

trivia 2/28
DID YOU KNOW...
There are over 60,000 acres of Shopping Malls in the  USA.

1. Definition – ‘S’
adj.~  1. Characterized by Nobility; Majestic 2. Of a High  moral, spiritual 
or intellectual worth. b. Not to be excelled. 3. Inspiring awe  ; 
impressive...
2. In 2015, the top three causes of accidental deaths in the  USA were Motor 
Vehicle accidents, falls and accidental poisonings, but NOT in  that order 
necessarily ......Which was number one, two and three  ??
3. Director Quentin Tarantino was nominated in 1995 for an  Oscar for Best 
Director for which film?
4. At which fort did the television series "The Adventures Of  Rin Tin Tin" 
take place ?
5. Who is the title character in "The Barber of  Seville"?
6. What is a mendicant?
7. How many of the Fifty were States at the turn of the  century, 1800 ?
  a. - 14
  b. - 16
  c. - 18
  d. - 20
(Bonus; how many at the turn of the century, 1900  )
8. What is the name of the group of revolutionaries led by Pol  Pot?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
According to Hollywood insiders, when Clark Gable removed his  dress shirt in 
the 1935 film, ‘It Happened One Night’, and had no undershirt  underneath, 
his bare chest reduced undershirt sales in America by 75 %  almost overnight 
!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Sublime
2. Poisonings, 58,335 – Traffic accidents, 40,327 – Falls  34,673
3. ‘Pulp Fiction’
4. Fort Apache
5. Figaro
6. a person prone to begging
7. - b  ( 45)
8. Khmer Rouge

TRUTH !!
Don’t know what else to say about that .......


----------

